# Why does Carley's breath smells like something dead?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This bad breath is something new. What could be causing it ? She does not act sick... Her teeth were cleaned about a year ago with out any issues. Carley is 9 years old, will be 10 in Nov.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

If her teeth aren't the problem (she may need a dental every year, especially if her teeth aren't brushed frequently), could she have a gastrointestinal problem? One article I researched said to try a digestive enzyme, to help the food digest more effectively. This way it doesn't sit and ferment as long in the stomach. Prozyme was mentioned as a good one to try by one respondent to the article.

Other problems indicated in the article point to the kidneys or liver.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

There is a certain smell to an infected tooth - which certainly could have developed in a years time. Does your vet do dental X-rays - that would be the only way to know for sure...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I got her some enzymes, plus made an appt. with my vet. She has been burping , so hopefully it isn't bad. Her teeth look good. I give my girls ribs to chew on at least once a week. The vet always tells me how good the teeth look... so we will see. Thanks!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

When Bug had his bacterial infection (heart valve) his breath could knock over a buzzard. Poor baby, he belched and I thought there was a dead animal under the house or something. 

Once his infection cleared up, he was sweet smelling as he can be and I love to snuggle up to him, and, considering he insists on cleaning my face and ears and neck, etc, I'm glad the dead smell is gone. 

Best wishes that Carly's issue is easier to fix than his (two months of antibiotics twice daily got old fast!)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know anything about it, but just wanted to send you a big hug and my best vibes that it's nothing serious and that everything is back to normal soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> I got her some enzymes, plus made an appt. with my vet. She has been burping , so hopefully it isn't bad. Her teeth look good. I give my girls ribs to chew on at least once a week. The vet always tells me how good the teeth look... so we will see. Thanks!



I don't want to be a downer, but just to arm you with information, Teaka's teeth looked as healthy and clean as a 9 month old puppy, but x-rays revealed a fracture below the gumline and an infection. As soon as the tooth was out, she had sweet puppy breath again. I don't know about your vet, but I think that way too many vets do Dentals without X-rays....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Our vet does not have a dental x-ray machine. Apparently these machines are very expensive. For us to get dental x-rays, I would need to take our dogs to the Univ. of Illinois Small Animal Clinic, which I would only do if my vet recommended. I am not fond of the university clinic and only use it when I have run out of options with my own vet.

One of my dog's breath got worse after I let her chew on some rawhide dental chews (I didn't even let her eat the things entirely). I stopped giving them to her and her breath has improved. I suspect she has a sensitivity to either the chemical or the rawhides themselves.

Carley's Mom, I hope your dog's breath improves soon and that it is not indicative of a major problem.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you and your vet find the cause of the problem and that there is an easy solution.


----------

